# Short but good - Episode 2



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

In the last and first episode of this series, the "Fugue for String Quartet" (Hess 36) of Beethoven won.

Therefore, the piece is reprised in this new episode, with other four new pieces.

Which is your favourite one?


Beethoven - Hess 36 - Fugue for String Quartet







Mozart - KV 71 - "Ah, più tremar non voglio"







Tchaikovsky - Allegro for piano and strings







Dvorak - B. 302 No. 1 - Prelude for organ in D major







Beethoven - Op. 108 No. 2 - "Sunset"


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I went with Beethoven's Fugue.

After that:

Dvorak's Prelude
Beethoven's Sunset
Mozart's Aria
Tchaikovsky's Allegro


----------



## Chat Noir (4 mo ago)

All of them feel like second-rank works for every composer. I was surprised to find that Tchaikovsky on George Gianopolous's channel. Maybe he knows something I don't.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Reasoning undisclosed, I ordered them:

1. Dvorak - B. 302 No. 1 - Prelude for organ in D major
2. Beethoven - Hess 36 - Fugue for String Quartet
3. Mozart - KV 71 - "Ah, più tremar non voglio"
4. Beethoven - Op. 108 No. 2 - "Sunset"
5. Tchaikovsky - Allegro for piano and strings

Still not too interesting of a selection. Perhaps you might timestamp moments of better works next time? as some of the videos you posted start at a later timestamp. I enjoy the construct of your competition.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

No long thinking: 
Mozart - KV 71 - "Ah, più tremar non voglio"


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Ethereality said:


> Reasoning undisclosed, I ordered them:
> 
> 1. Dvorak - B. 302 No. 1 - Prelude for organ in D major
> 2. Beethoven - Hess 36 - Fugue for String Quartet
> ...


Thanks, now the videos start from the correct timestamps (0:00), but I don't know which are the "better works". The voters decide what is "better".


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

HansZimmer said:


> Thanks, now the videos start from the correct timestamps (0:00), but I don't know which are the "better works". The voters decide what is "better".


Ah, very true. In lieu of the timestamp mechanism, it might be interesting to rate short passages from longer works that don't normally divide.


----------

